# problems with windows 8.1



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,
Please i need help concerning my windows 8.1 installation, i have an hp g70-463cl notebook pc, and it uses a conexant smart hd audio device, but after upgrading from windows 7 to window 8, the sound stopped working, i went to hp's site for the driver for windows 8, but they only have for windows 7, so i decided to upgrade to windows 8.1, but after the upgrade, the problem remains the same, and it added another problem, the internet explorer refuses to work, so now i use chrome, which works perfectly.
Please what can i do to resolve the sound problem and the internet explorer problem.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This computer shipped with Windows 7 and there is no support for Windows 8 or 8.1 from HP. We suggest reinstalling Windows 7 from the Recovery Partition. 
If you choose to keep Windows 8.1, you will need to learn http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks spunk.funk, i will take to your advice, look for drivers first, if none, then i will revert back to windows 7.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

With it being a new OS install then you will have to go to the manufacturer's sites for their Win 8/8.1 drivers.

Windows Update/Check for updates may also find some.

Has 8.1 given you IE11 ?

These steps may help with IE11 trouble shooting and you can use the dropdown next to IE11 for problems with IE10 What to do when Internet Explorer stops working - Microsoft Windows Help

Pressing F12 and under Browser Mode should give you the option to use Compatibility Mode or revert to IE10 to see if you have the same problems.


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

hi Tomken15, the problem is that when the explorer 11 opens, it does not allow u to click anything, after like 10 secs, it just closes by itself, please how can i do the f12 thing, when the browser does not even open up to 10 secs

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know how you would navigate to this in 8.1 but in Win 7/All Control Panel Items click on Internet Options and under the Advanced tab click on Reset to reset to Default.

This MS Fixit is supposed to disable defective add-ons but you can also try Win 8's equivalent of running IE without add-ons which was done in Win 7 via Start - All Programs - Accessories - System Tools - Internet Explorer ( No Add-ons) should you have picked a malicious one and I suppose if push comes to shove then you could use the Refresh option.

There's a couple of useful links in this article How to Make the F8 Key Work for Safe Mode in Windows 8

How are you getting on with the drivers ?


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi all, i saw a driver for my conexant sound hd 221 device, but it would not install, its complaining that the software is not digitally signed, please what can i do.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

install the software anyways. It does not need to be digitally signed


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, the problem is that after it brings that error, it just closes and it doesn't install.


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyway, i got a work around, its not too good, but it works, if you have two sticks of memory, just remove one of the rams and the sound starts working again.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

timotech said:


> Anyway, i got a work around, its not too good, but it works, if you have two sticks of memory, just remove one of the rams and the sound starts working again.


That doesn't sound right!

Run Memtest86+ on each stick for 7-8 passes Information - Memtest86+ How to download and run. | PC Help Forum


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

Tomken15 said:


> That doesn't sound right!
> 
> Run Memtest86+ on each stick for 7-8 passes Information - Memtest86+ How to download and run. | PC Help Forum


Well, it doesn't but it works, i tried it and it worked


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Run the test to see if you have a bad stick - probably best done overnight.


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

Even if one of the sticks has a problem, how does it affect the sound and i have somehow interchanged the sticks and they both work fine. I myself do not understand the logic behind the problem, but for now it seems to solve my problem


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Perhaps one of the Mods may have an answer to that ?


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

And which mod will that be?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would think any of the Hardware Mods, but you may have to open a new thread in that section to ask about possible RAM conflicts with sound drivers.

I've seen a Google link where someone had a similar problem with a Dell after adding memory but it doesn't seem to have definitive solution Additional RAM causes sound problems with Creative Sound Card - Geeks to Go Forums


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *msconfig* and press enter. Go to the *Boot* tab click on the *Advanced Options* button. Put a check in *Maximum Memory*. Set the memory for *3999* (GB ) or anything under 4.0 GB. Restart the computer With both sticks of RAM in, the sound will play perfectly.


----------



## timotech (Oct 24, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Search and type *msconfig* and press enter. Go to the *Boot* tab click on the *Advanced Options* button. Put a check in *Maximum Memory*. Set the memory for *3999* (GB ) or anything under 4.0 GB. Restart the computer With both sticks of RAM in, the sound will play perfectly.


Hi Spunk.funk, thanks so much, i followed your instruction and wow it works. Thanks so much, but i checked the system, it actually shows 4gb memory but says 2.91 usable, i actually set 3999. Can i upgrade the memory to 6gb or 8gb using one stick and hope the sound will still work, or is there any explanation around it?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I ran into this problem with a client of mine and it worked for them too, so I thought I would share. But they had 4GB of RAM, I'm not sure what will happen if you add more RAM.


----------

